# The One Landscaping Tool Everyone Should Own



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

I have been searching for the perfect spade for landscaping and gardening.

Today I found one at my local Site One.



Solid steel, lifetime warranty, powder coated, carbon steel, welds that are very high quality, with a D handle.

The manager bought one too when he saw mine. That is how well built this thing is. $79.95 plus tax. Worth every penny. Made in the USA by Wolverine Industries, in Holland, Michigan.



Look at this powder coat finish:



You can actually see your own reflection in this the finish is so thick.

Like the Site One manager said: "Most people don't even know what a good shovel looks like, much less how to use one!" I actually have to agree with him and I own a lot of shovels!

This is the only one I would keep if I could only have one, though.

This thing is a freaking tank.

Got lucky today. One more thing off my bucket list.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

Link to manufacturer's website page:

http://www.wolverinehandtools.com/products/all-steel-spades/

I am not affiliated with this or any other manufacturer by the way - just sharing what I found or know with other fellow enthusiasts....

Still stoked I found this tool.


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

Yeah those are awesome shovels. I'm planning on picking up one of the spade heads.

Good find!

One of these:

Edit: Wolverine calls what I'm thinking of, a "Cap Rock" shovel.

http://www.wolverinehandtools.com/products/cap-rock-shovels/


----------



## quattljl (Aug 8, 2018)

Can you maybe explain what makes this shovel so great? I like that the handle isn't wood and the edges aren't super rounded off, but other than that I guess I don't understand the allure here. Looks very similar to my steel Kobalt garden shovel.


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

Ridiculously solid, won't bend. Will last 2 lifetimes. You can work with it and not worry about damaging it.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

quattljl said:


> Can you maybe explain what makes this shovel so great? I like that the handle isn't wood and the edges aren't super rounded off, but other than that I guess I don't understand the allure here. Looks very similar to my steel Kobalt garden shovel.


The very high quality and thickness of the steel used in the entire tool, and the very high quality welds are what makes this a standout tool. You pick it up and feel the heft, and know this is a strong tool. My grandfather owned one like this, made in England. His first born son inherited it....

It comes with a lifetime warranty. Think about that for a moment. Not many things that do anymore. If it breaks (which I doubt but it is possible I suppose) they will replace it free.

It is powder coated, made in America, and the carbon steel blade holds a sharp edge longer, and can be resharpened when needed. The edge on the blade is the thickest and sharpest I've seen.

It can be used to pry up trees and bushes without snapping off the handles. Its size also allow you to get in close with good leverage, and can pry from many angles.

You can dig with force in tight quarters, kneeling or seated. Dig along footings and foundations.

Its blade shape makes cutting a straight edge a snap. The main reason I like it is you can edge beds with it that are crisp and clean. The second reason was its ability to pry up roots and bushes.

And you can chop through roots easily. It can do everything you want a shovel to do, and not break.

It is a top quality tool. The moment you hold it in your hands you know. Solid steel tool perfection....


----------



## bp2878 (Feb 13, 2019)

I've never heard a man talk of a shovel with such passion. I'm getting one!!!


----------



## quattljl (Aug 8, 2018)

FlowRider said:


> The very high quality and thickness of the steel used in the entire tool, and the very high quality welds are what makes this a standout tool. You pick it up and feel the heft, and know this is a strong tool. My grandfather owned one like this, made in England. His first born son inherited it....
> 
> It comes with a lifetime warranty. Think about that for a moment. Not many things that do anymore. If it breaks (which I doubt but it is possible I suppose) they will replace it free.
> 
> ...


Very good info! Thanks for explaining.


----------



## quattljl (Aug 8, 2018)

bp2878 said:


> I've never heard a man talk of a shovel with such passion. I'm getting one!!!


Haha agreed!


----------



## Ortho-Doc (Feb 3, 2019)

May have to get one. I'm on my third Kobalt shovel (Lowes brand). $30 with a lifetime warranty which I've taken advantage of twice already. I'll purchase this if they ever balk on the warranty. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

Appreciate your comments, folks - I admit to being a passionate enthusiast - I love quality tools...!

Here is a video that I like that shows what you can do with this tool when you get real good with it.

Talk about passionate - but this guy grows some amazing plants and vegetable gardens:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lZoH7aK-YIg


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

Ortho-Doc said:


> May have to get one. I'm on my third Kobalt shovel (Lowes brand). $30 with a lifetime warranty which I've taken advantage of twice already. I'll purchase this if they ever balk on the warranty. Thanks for sharing.


Lowe's has some pretty heavy duty shovels now, which one do you have?

I was looking at this one yesterday:

https://www.lowes.com/pd/Kobalt-20-5-in-Steel-Short-handle-Garden-Spade/1000377407


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

The only issue I see with that shovel is it is riveted at the handle, and double riveted at the blade head.

I would probably break that with the stuff I do - my shovels take a beating. Mine is welded everywhere.

But "limited lifetime warranty" - as opposed to unlimited lifetime warranty = break it, get a new one....

But that price is very appealing if you are not a dirt clod crushing savage....


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

I fall into the DCCS category &#128513;


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

@FlowRider , how long is your handle? Did you get the 12" long or 15" long bottom?


----------



## sean_h (Jan 31, 2020)

FlowRider said:


>


I think I'm going to try Connor's method for edging a bed...


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

Gilley11 said:


> I fall into the DCCS category 😁


 :lol: :thumbup:

Yeah, I checked out your lawn journal. You definitely qualify at the dirt clod crusher level!

Any man who pulls up tree roots with his truck ripping them out definitely qualifies as DCC!! :thumbup:

My grandfather's shovel was stainless steel, made in England. That shovel was sculptured metal.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

Gilley11 said:


> @FlowRider , how long is your handle? Did you get the 12" long or 15" long bottom?


I got the 12 inch blade. It actually is slightly longer - they do not count the factory cutting edge.

Overall length is 39 inches. You reach for it standing up, it is right there.

The 15 inch would be worth it - more metal available to grind a new cutting edge.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

@sean_h

Yeah, I saw that video from the Lawn Rebel. There is nothing wrong with his technique if you do it.

But I am older than he is, have a surgically repaired knee and I like to walk without a limp...so....

I have over 500 lineal feet of flower beds to edge. I bought a Stihl KM131R motor on the same day.

I have a Stihl bed redefiner I already own, so I plan to use power tools to cut my flower bed edges.

Watch that video carefully. If you want an upper body workout while you cut your beds, have at it.

Or if your budget is limited, it makes sense. But the wear and tear on your body does not, to me.

I bought the shovel for multiple tasks, but it also will cut bed edges where the redefiner won't fit....

One thing I learned the hard way: it is far better to break equipment than it is to break your back....


----------



## quattljl (Aug 8, 2018)

Gilley11 said:


> Lowe's has some pretty heavy duty shovels now, which one do you have?
> 
> I was looking at this one yesterday:
> 
> https://www.lowes.com/pd/Kobalt-20-5-in-Steel-Short-handle-Garden-Spade/1000377407


This is the one I have. I've only just started my bed edging project, but so far it works really well.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

quattljl said:


> Gilley11 said:
> 
> 
> > Lowe's has some pretty heavy duty shovels now, which one do you have?
> ...


I will have to check this out next time I am at Lowe's. I think that is a great price for that shovel.

It might be nice to have that one for demolition work, and I need a good short shovel for my truck.


----------

